# TX-NR709 hdmi handshake issue



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

Good day all and happy new year 2012 

I bought a TX-NR709 4 days ago to replace my TX-SR706 and i am experiencing hdmi handshake issues. My projector was hooked up to hdmi out sub and would not detect the hdmi signal i had to connect it to main so the signal got detected but then again if i want to use my blu ray player to listen to cd it shows hdmi start up then no signal i need to switch the main out to sub on the setup menu so the hdmi signal get detected . I tried everything from powering down and up the 709 to power up the blu ray first but if i leave main out on anything else but sub the signal does not get detected. Even reset the receiver still same issue. I do not understand the relation between hdmi out and hdmi in when out is not required 

Is that a known issue? Anyone else experiencing these issues? Is there a way to solve this? Strange thing is if i powerup the onkyo only it default to analog is that normal? 

Alain


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Try changing the order you power up everything, also make sure you have the latest firmware installed on the 709.


----------



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> Try changing the order you power up everything, also make sure you have the latest firmware installed on the 709.



Thanks Is there a specific order that should be followed?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

its more trial and error. Have you also tried a different HDMI cable?


----------



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> its more trial and error. Have you also tried a different HDMI cable?


That is the obly thing i have not done, maybe upgrading to 1.4 hdmi cable could help solve the issue. 

I did a quick power up about 10 minutes ago and the projector locked the signal and receiver detected signal coming from my blu ray . then i switch to listening to cd and as soon as the projector shut off , the receiver lost the hdmi signal to the blu ray. But if i go into the receiver setup and change the hdmi ou from main to sub then the hdmi signal is being detected and i can listen to a cd. 

This is the part that i cannot understand , would a new cable solve the issue? should i hook a second hdmi cable to the hdmi2 inout of my projector? 

THis is a very strange behavior 


Alain


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

apilon said:


> Good day all and happy new year 2012
> 
> I bought a TX-NR709 4 days ago to replace my TX-SR706 and i am experiencing hdmi handshake issues. My projector was hooked up to hdmi out sub and would not detect the hdmi signal i had to connect it to main so the signal got detected but then again if i want to use my blu ray player to listen to cd it shows hdmi start up then no signal i need to switch the main out to sub on the setup menu so the hdmi signal get detected . I tried everything from powering down and up the 709 to power up the blu ray first but if i leave main out on anything else but sub the signal does not get detected. Even reset the receiver still same issue. I do not understand the relation between hdmi out and hdmi in when out is not required
> 
> ...


Just to make sure. Have you gone into to the Setup Menu under Monitor and selected HDMI Both (Main and Sub) Sub is HDMI Input 2 in Onkyo nomenclature. The Default is HDMI Main or HDMI 1 and the 2nd Input will not be active if it is not selected. Otherwise, I have not heard of a single issue like you describe with the latest x09 Series.


----------



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

Jungle Jack said:


> Just to make sure. Have you gone into to the Setup Menu under Monitor and selected HDMI Both (Main and Sub) Sub is HDMI Input 2 in Onkyo nomenclature. The Default is HDMI Main or HDMI 1 and the 2nd Input will not be active if it is not selected. Otherwise, I have not heard of a single issue like you describe with the latest x09 Series.



Happy new year 

I did try that it does not solve the issue of the receiver not detecting hdmi signal if i only want to use the blu ray as cd player only . It is as if hdmi main prevent hdmi signal to be activated if not engage but main ou sub alone will active the hdmi signal 

i'll try to contact Onkyo on tuesday about this to see if they have a solution or just tell me to return the unit for exchange


----------

